# massage cream



## athometoo (Feb 17, 2010)

this is a new one for me  . it is a pompeian massage cream . the lip is similar to a wax sealer or small cream . anyone seen these before? found in a small toc creekside dump . thanks   sam


----------



## athometoo (Feb 17, 2010)

better pic .


----------



## TJSJHART (Feb 17, 2010)

i have no idea about the bottle,,,,but is that the end of the pestle  in the same hand ?


----------



## athometoo (Feb 17, 2010)

yup . gonna post about 29 acls and decos i bought monday in a few minutes . acls are so confusing[]


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Feb 17, 2010)

Just love that little massage cream bottle - you're not selling it too are you?


----------



## blobbottlebob (Feb 17, 2010)

Gunther could probably give a better answer but I don't think its very rare. It does have neat embossing but I would compare it to a Cheesburough bottle. Maybe just a tad harder to find.


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 17, 2010)

They must be some what common as i have found that size and one larger up  here in PA .Could you post pic of pestle ?


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 17, 2010)

I see picture is in" unexpected discoveries"


----------



## kastoo (Feb 17, 2010)

I dug a damaged one here in Lagrange, GA.


----------



## acoleg (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey Sam.  I like this little bottle!  Did you find it at one of the TOC's i've been to?  I figured the water level would still be too high from all the snow melting.  I might have to go out this weekend and try to find me one of my own!


----------



## Plumbata (Feb 17, 2010)

They are cool jars, i dug about 6 in a smaller size than yours and one of the large ones shaped like a short food jar in my 1910s dump. I am not sure if the cream pots came with glass stoppers but one that I dug had a glass stopper in it when it came out, and it fit well. I had several more stoppers of the same variety that were found before, so I was able to match them up with topless creams. They aren't rare bottles but they are interesting pieces, and since the people dumping there had money to spend on massage cream, it is likely they had money for things which came in more desirable glass. Good luck.


----------



## Bixel (Feb 18, 2010)

I have dug the same bottle here in Canada.


----------



## PrivyProwler (Feb 18, 2010)

I have also found one here in NY. It looks to me like it had A shallow glass stopper. It seams as this topic goes on more and more of us have or have seen this jar. Officialy common!! LOL[]


----------



## athometoo (Feb 18, 2010)

well if its officialy a commen then it will fit in with the rest of my collection . i usually keep all the smaller bottles just for the heck of it . that small of a bottle wasnt a very big massage huh . the typeface and wording are cool though .   sam


----------



## PrivyProwler (Feb 18, 2010)

I kept the one I found just for the fact that the embossing was unique. It's a cool little bottle and it takes up very little space.


----------



## athometoo (Feb 21, 2010)

heres an update on the massage bottle . took my wife to a friends 40th birtday party at a sports bar friday night . one of the guests was a friend of ours and she was a licensed massage therapist . i took the bottle and gave it to her and now she wants to go with us digging for bottles . proof that giving bottles to people will spark interest in the hobby .  she may not like getting her designer rubber boots muddy though .     sam


----------



## athometoo (Apr 3, 2010)

UPDATE ON THE UPDATE . we went to a party at her house march 27th and she showed me the bottle on the window sill , and asked when were going digging . its hard to see but its right above the g in margaritaville next to the pig . i picked up a few bottles 2 days ago as giveaways as well . sam


----------



## beendiggin (Apr 3, 2010)

That's a cool little bottle..I've dug them up here in Maine.  It's a cosmetic bottle I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Indianabottledigger (Apr 3, 2010)

Pulled this one out of a priviy last year here in Indiana.


----------

